# Skills Assessment - Engineers Australia



## montoy19 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello everyone. I need advice on applying for skills assessment through Engineers Australia. I obtained my degree in Mechanical Engineering in the Philippines. I am planning to apply Western Australia Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa. I am currently based in USA. I have six years working experience as a CAD Drafter. My occupation is on the Western Australia Skilled Migration List, Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson, code 312511. Engineer Australia is the assessing authority. I am currently working as an Estimator for a Mechanical Contractor. Anybody here applying to Engineers Australia?


----------



## cathp (May 9, 2011)

My is a Civil Engineer living in Canada but his degree is from Brazil. We are also applying for the WA sponsorship. We sent our paper to EA end of June and it should be asssessed next week. Follow exactly what they say on their webpage. Writting the essay's is the hardest part of the applicaiton. Let me know if you do have any questions.


----------



## montoy19 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I just started my application. It's nice to know I have somebody I could ask.


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 24, 2011)

montoy19 said:


> Hello everyone. I need advice on applying for skills assessment through Engineers Australia. I obtained my degree in Mechanical Engineering in the Philippines. I am planning to apply Western Australia Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa. I am currently based in USA. I have six years working experience as a CAD Drafter. My occupation is on the Western Australia Skilled Migration List, Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson, code 312511. Engineer Australia is the assessing authority. I am currently working as an Estimator for a Mechanical Contractor. Anybody here applying to Engineers Australia?


My husband is an Engineer, US citizen, we applied to have his credentials 'validated' by Engineers of Australia. It took about 12 weeks for them to complete the process and they sent a very informal non registered letter approving his qualifications. We're moving to QLD and he now has to apply for an additional Board approval to recognize his PE. Apparently QLD is the only State with a seperate registration body. Lucky us!


----------

